# Who has the oldest Havi?



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

We do birthdays but I would like to know who has the oldest? So owners start posting ages.

My Lilly is only 14 months so I know I don't have the oldest.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver is 5 (will be 6 in May) Comet is 1(2 in May)


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mirabel is also 14 months old. We just celebrated her 1 year anniversary yesterday. It's hard to believe we have only had her a year. She fit in so well it seems like forever. I would imagine one of the breeders would have the oldest as they have retired show dogs that now live the high life.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy is 15 months and Doc is almost 5 months......Granddog Zoey is 20 months..


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella is my oldest at 3 1/2 years old


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally, I would never have guessed Oliver is 5!! he still looks like a puppy. 
Jasper is 2 years and 2 months- Cash is 1 year and 4 months.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pablo isn't even half a year old, LOL. He's 5.5 months old like his brother Nico.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I didn't know that Oliver was 5???? He has such a puppy face.

Sissy is 3yrs. 2 months.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, I think you win with the exception of some other breeders around here, perhaps.

Kubrick just turned 10 months old so he's still very much a baby! :baby:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wouldn't have guessed Oliver as 5 either! 

My little girl is now 3 and I agree- time flies when you are having fun!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sally, I think you win with the exception of some other breeders around here, perhaps.
> 
> Kubrick just turned 10 months old so he's still very much a baby! :baby:


Lina -I'm not a breeder.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, I know you're not a breeder! I was saying that there might be some breeders that have older Havs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think we determined a while ago that Tripp is the oldest on this forum. He was born in 2000. (I found the info on the BDay listing topic.)


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Jeanne - maddies mom - had Panda so before they were "known"..

and popular....and after she lost her beloved Panda ...Thanks to Kimberly....she found her precious Maddie!!!

she was another one SO head of the havanese curve!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji is 15 months and Lizzie is 7 months.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I think we determined a while ago that Tripp is the oldest on this forum. He was born in 2000. (I found the info on the BDay listing topic.)


Who is Tripp's human? so he is 7 or 8?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Jeanne - maddies mom - had Panda so before they were "known"..
> 
> and popular....and after she lost her beloved Panda ...Thanks to Kimberly....she found her precious Maddie!!!
> 
> she was another one SO head of the havanese curve!!!!


Maddie is a little over 19 months. I lost Panda at 8 years of age. She would have been 10 years old this November.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> Who is Tripp's human? so he is 7 or 8?


Tripp's human is Shannon (LuvMyHavanese). She hasn't been on the forum for a couple of weeks, but she comes around when she can.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is 20 months old.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the PM Kimberly! Yes i have been _*very*_ preoccupied lately & I dont get around to chatting much lately. Hopefully my project will end soon & will have more time!

Actually its Dreamer who is 7 1/2 years old. Tripp will be 2 in June. Jax will be 1 in April. 
And yes, i will be *40* this year:faint:. Did i just say that outloud?!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My Lily is 4 and will be 5 in July - Tripp certainly beats her out on that~~ 

My Lexi turns 4 in October

And Logan turns 2 in October. 

man, time flys!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Shannon, 40 is the new 20!!!! good for you --be proud!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kimberly, I was going to say it's Dreamer, but I thought there might be another Tripp that I as a newbie don't know of. My Breeder has a 10 y/o Hav named Jack who has been returned to her after his owner died of cancer. If it hadn't been for my DH and all the traveling we do, I had almost surprised all of you with a second Hav the day I took Pablo home. Poor guy is such a loving, puppyish dog...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Uh oh Shannon! I may have Tripp's bday wrong on the birthday topic. Of course it is Dreamer. That makes more sense if I had actually sat down and thought about it. (One of us can go look later and confirm birthdays with you.)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit is 18 mos. old. What a fun thread.

Shannon~~you are a mere babe, sweetie. Trust me on this. So enjoy every moment of the big 4-0 when it comes. It is all relative. 40 is the new 20. And 60, my age, is the new 40 (really, it is!!!) LOL.

Everytime I look at Lilly's avatar, I smile, Katrina. So cute!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna will turn 4 on April 9th and Sedona turns 3 this Friday. My girls are all grown up.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Thanks for the PM Kimberly! Yes i have been _*very*_ preoccupied lately & I dont get around to chatting much lately. Hopefully my project will end soon & will have more time!
> 
> Actually its Dreamer who is 7 1/2 years old. Tripp will be 2 in June. Jax will be 1 in April.
> *And yes, i will be 40 this year*:faint:. Did i just say that outloud?!


Shannon,

It's all relative. I'd be happy to say I was going to be 40 this year.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well MeMe doesn't qualify as the oldest at not quite 10 months.

Thank goodness 40 is the new 20 - I have to say being an older mom can be so hard sometimes. I look at these young mom's with children the ages of my girls and think...gee I wish I looked like that. But then again, I'm pretty mellow compared to a younger mom. Things just don't bother me the same if I was younger. I just use the:whip: (just kidding!)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Biscuit is 18 mos. old. What a fun thread.
> 
> Shannon~~you are a mere babe, sweetie. Trust me on this. So enjoy every moment of the big 4-0 when it comes. It is all relative. *40 is the new 20. And 60, my age, is the new 40 (really, it is!!!) LOL.*
> 
> Everytime I look at Lilly's avatar, I smile, Katrina. So cute!


What a relief to know I'm _really_ only 30, LOL!

Didn't Tom post awhile ago that he has an 11 yr. old Hav?


----------



## redfeather (Mar 16, 2007)

My Rico is only 3, but my friend has a havanese (came from the same breeder) that just turned 14! He is still going strong... you would think he was just a puppy.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> My Breeder has a 10 y/o Hav named Jack who has been returned to her after his owner died of cancer.


Your breeder is my breeder also. Bobbi is where i got Dreamer & Tripp. She bred Dreamer a few times *&* is Tripps Grandma. They are just the sweetest things!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Shannon, I didn't know that Dreamer is Tripp's Grandma! How fun!


----------



## Elin (May 5, 2007)

Seems like Isak is one of the oldest havs here. He is 8 years old (born September 1999). Theo crossed the Rainbow Bridge this January, 10 years old.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shannon, LOL, I know you know, hehe. I should have said OUR breeder!

Lina, Dreamer is also Pablo's grandma!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I didn't know that! And Pablo actually looks at a LOT like Dreamer now that I think about it. How cool.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, absolutely! Whenever I look at Shannon's signature pic, it's like looking at Pablo! They've got the same head and that no-one-wants-to-entertain-me look, it's really funny


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back Shannon, I was thinking of you this morning. Are you going to Richmond in August?

Smarty is just 13 months.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Biscuit is 18 mos. old. What a fun thread.
> 
> Shannon~~you are a mere babe, sweetie. Trust me on this. So enjoy every moment of the big 4-0 when it comes. It is all relative. 40 is the new 20. And 60, my age, is the new 40 (really, it is!!!) LOL.
> 
> Everytime I look at Lilly's avatar, I smile, Katrina. So cute!


Why thank you darling I think she is cute to (think southern drawl here). It is nice to know I am just turning 22 (actually 42) this July. eace:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are 2 pics I just took with my cell. It really cracks me up, how much they look alike... OK, now :focus:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! It's the Dreamer flop. SO CUTE!


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Obi will be three next week.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have 2 eleven year olds. Both CERFed clear on Monday and are still very active. Twinkle lives with us and still plays like a puppy. Trip lives with some neighbors but comes for visits frequently. He goes for 3 mile walks every day. Abby is 9 and she lives with Pam's parents in the next development and also comes for visits most days.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess was 5 in December.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They do look a lot alike! Cool to have your grandma on the forum 

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Shannon, great to hear from you again! Your gang is so beautiful and I agree it's rather cool having g'ma and grandson in the same household. 

Tom, you have us all beat. I love to hear that they are still very playful and active. Good news!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Does a half a Hav count? *grins*
Our family dog Dinky, who lives with my parents, is Hav-York, accidents happen, but we love our little accident..and she 13.....hhhm Half a Hav, that would half the age, so 6,5..... *grins* She's more Hav than york...she from the York side only her coat colour.....she was born black....but then she got the magic-coat-colour-change gene from her Hav-side hihihi
I would have to search on my laptop for a piccie when I get home 
She's the silver dog at the end (right) of my signature banner below...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tom King said:


> We have 2 eleven year olds. Both CERFed clear on Monday and are still very active. Twinkle lives with us and still plays like a puppy. Trip lives with some neighbors but comes for visits frequently. He goes for 3 mile walks every day. Abby is 9 and she lives with Pam's parents in the next development and also comes for visits most days.


Tom, did you notice any drop in energy level in your older havs as they matured, and if so, when did it happen? At 7 years? 5 years? Just curious and wondering what is in store for all of our young-uns!

I noticed a change from crazy/puppy energy to regular adult energy around 2 years. Just wondering if they are "stable" from that point on...


----------



## Obiwanhavanese (May 29, 2007)

Jane said:


> Tom, did you notice any drop in energy level in your older havs as they matured, and if so, when did it happen? At 7 years? 5 years? Just curious and wondering what is in store for all of our young-uns!
> 
> I noticed a change from crazy/puppy energy to regular adult energy around 2 years. Just wondering if they are "stable" from that point on...


Obi will be 3 next week and I haven't seen a change in energy yet!


----------

